# New ND State Record BASS!



## jamesavp

I just saw it on the news and it was huge. It was 6lb and 13oz. from Lake Darling!!!! What a fish. My friends say there are big Smallies in there. I guess he was right. My buddy jack caught quite a big one there last year pushing probably 4 lbs.

This goes out to that lucky angler! :beer:


----------



## Rick Acker

If that's true...That shatters the ol' record...I would've had my money on Nick to pull out the next state record, probably dressed in a suit! :beer:


----------



## njsimonson

Heh heh...

I KNOW the record will not come from the Sheyenne now. I have yet to catch one bigger than my 19.8 from last year. I WILL get a 20" smallie out of there one day though! My bet is a Spiritwood smallie turns 7# in the next two years, and that is where the new record will come from. I won't be wearing work clothes when I catch it though, LOL. :lol:

Rick, I didn't know Doc Brown, the VC Chiropractor, was family of yours. Geez, his house rests on some PRIME smallie real estate. There are two deadfalls behind his place we found last year that are just DYNAMITE for smallies in summer. We are just on the other side of the block. When Gunnar gets loose, he goes and visits their pup, Lucy. They usually leash him up in back for me, and keep an eye on him til I get back from work!

You'll have to visit family more often! :wink:

The pics on the web don't do justice for the bass. Like Holmes said...if I was holding the state record smallie, I'd take about 30 pictures to be certain I got a good one. The camera angle makes it look smaller than 6#, at least to me.


----------



## Triple B

anyone have a link to the picture of it??


----------



## njsimonson

I think the guy's name is Bruce Elberg, and the fish is at DHD Taxidermy in Minot. Correct me if I'm wrong anyone.


----------



## njsimonson

AMAZING NEW NEWS!!!

I received this photo from G&F about 10 minutes ago...

The new state record smallie (6# 13 oz, confirmed yesterday) appears to be LESS THAN 20 inches in LENGTH!!! The spiritwood fish that was the old record of 5-15 was nearly 22 inches.

Attached is a "frozen pic" (credit, NDG&F, and thanks to Greg Power, Fisheries Chief for his help) of the bass. Talk about a chunk.


----------



## Bagman




----------



## boondocks

Only 19 inches. Wow! They have some healthy fishies up there in Darling.
That thing is a piglet. Congrats to the lucky angler. :beer:


----------



## fishstuffer

"and the fish is at DHD Taxidermy in Minot. Correct me if I'm wrong anyone"

dhd is a sporting goods store...


----------



## njsimonson

Heh...not the first time, won't be the last... :lol:


----------



## jamesavp

DHD is a small tackle shop in Minot. They deal mostly bows but they do have a little bit of tackle. Its located right next to the New Super Walmart. It probably doesn't do too well on tackle being next to the Super Walmart. It does deal bows moslty though and walie world doesn't sell bows.


----------



## fishstuffer

this is the bass mounted.. really hard to get a good pic of a mounted fish as they always shine somewhere... any guesses on the weight of the eggs......i know.....


----------



## njsimonson

*Are you kidding me? *

Turnaround time of less than a MONTH on the mount?!? That is impressive stuff. Who did the taxidermy?


----------



## Bagman

Im sure the taxidermist was honored to do a STATE RECORD and got on task immediately. This angler shoulda done his homework and found a better taxidermist IMO. Its not a bad paint job but the pose and the rear fins are definately less than great. This is not the fish you want a RUSH JOB done on.


----------



## fishstuffer

"the pose and the rear fins are definately less than great"

can you explane that one? the rear fins?


----------



## bblackmon19

only 6 lbs the state record here in maryland is 11lbs for a largemouth and the other dya i just caught a 25 inch largemouth but didnt weigh it


----------



## njsimonson

dude, that's a smallie...


----------



## Duck Commander

I think the taxidermist knows what he is doing besides what other taxidermist in ND has had the privelage of doing two State records that have been recently taken. He did a great job on this smallmouth and also the State Record Musky. Great job fishstuffer.


----------



## holmsvc

Duck Commander said:


> I think the taxidermist knows what he is doing besides what other taxidermist in ND has had the privelage of doing two State records that have been recently taken. He did a great job on this smallmouth and also the State Record Musky. Great job fishstuffer.


I think that Bill Kitzman (spelling) did a great job on the last state record smallmouth. I don't think that this mount looks nearly as good.


----------



## jamesavp

I think the mount looks great. I have seen many fish mounts and alot of replicas. He did a great job and I would be honored if he does one for me sometime. Who knows I may break the ND record someday. :lol: 
Well any ways great job and good turnaround on time. I am sure the owner of the fish is very pleased. Fish on everyone.


----------



## njsimonson

> Who knows I may break the ND record someday.


Get in line, james. :lol:


----------



## Bagman

fishstuffer said:


> "the pose and the rear fins are definately less than great"
> 
> can you explane that one? the rear fins?


Ya, I dont like the way they look. Sorry. Its not a BAD mount, just not great. A STATE RECORD should be done by a certified master taxidermist who has won several national/international competitions (if you want the BEST available). I only know of one person in ND who fills that bill. This does not look like his work.


----------



## Rick Acker

Bagman wrote:


> A STATE RECORD should be done by a certified master taxidermist who has won several national/international competitions.
> 
> Not sure if any taxidermist in N.D. would qualify to mount a state record with that critera. I agree with your message though. Wayne Zespy in Lakota, N.D. is the best fish taxidermist in N.D. in my opinion. Wayne consistently wins our state competitions and from what I've seen over the years at the shows...He's the guy to beat when it comes to fish!


----------



## Duck Commander

fishstuffer has won quite a few awards. I think he does great work, I haven't had him mount a fish for me but will soon (hopefully anyway). Check out his website for the pictures. 
http://groups.msn.com/fishstuffer/shoeb ... rket=en-us


----------



## fishstuffer

there are quite a few good fish guys in nd.. 
i know of one in grand forks,fargo,lakota,williston,bismarck
and wane is one of the best..i agree..(and the guy to beat)
i have mounted 5 state record fish and one world record.
and won best fish masters in nd 7 times.
best fish masters in minesota also taxidermists choice..
best fish masters montana 
3 best fish at the battle of the mounts.
and tied for best internationl fish. 
most of the guys i mentioned above have did about the same.... some a little less some more (awards) 
if you asked any of the top fish guys in nd they would say that i am qualified to mount a state record fish.. and if you asked me i would tell you any of them would be qualified also.. if this fish was caught in the eastern part of the state somebody else would have done it..location does have some to do with it......

`·.¸¸.·´¯`·.¸¸.·´¯`·.¸ ><((((º>


----------



## Bagman

Your finished mounts are real cool. Your Northerns and the record Muskie are amazing. Nice work. I would like to see the finished product on the record smallie (please post a photo for us).

The guy I was referring to is Jody who runs J&K Taxidermy. He has earned all the accolades I mentioned and is arguably one of the best ANYWHERE. Not sure if his awards are all birds/game or fish as well?


----------



## gotabig1

HOLY COW

That thing is buff. A 6 lb 19 inch smallmouth. how does that work?? :-?


----------



## njsimonson

Girth man...GIRTH. See the "frozen pic" It was like two smallies stacked on top of each other!!!


----------



## Rick Acker

I know, girth is everything...Not size I guess...Hard to believe mine was 19 and not even close!


----------

